# DirecTV and moving out of country



## FCBarca (Apr 14, 2006)

Curious, can I avoid cancellation fees if I move out of country within the contract period?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Only if you are being deployed by the military and can fax in your orders. Otherwise, you're on the hook for the ETF.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

FCBarca said:


> Curious, can I avoid cancellation fees if I move out of country within the contract period?


Try signing up for the movers connection, with a new address in another country, and see what they tell you


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You could put your DirecTV account on suspension if your absence is going to be 6 months or less.

Another way would be to keep it active here and use the Slingbox solution to watch from wherever you might be.

Or let a relative use i until your contract is over.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

FCBarca said:


> Curious, can I avoid cancellation fees if I move out of country within the contract period?


Depends on what country you move to and how your bill is currently paid.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Move it to a friend's house, drop down to 1 receiver and get a Slingbox. Then you have all of your US programming in whatever country you end up. Watch Football and Primetime when you want to!


----------



## FCBarca (Apr 14, 2006)

It'll be a permanent move and to Suisse...I'll get plenty of football over there...Called in to get info on cancellation policies for moves and was told I'd be on the hook for $20/month for the remainder of the contract (remainder of 24 months)

Slingbox is an interesting option except I'd have to have the dish at someone else's home and then subject to their viewing...Shame


----------



## FCBarca (Apr 14, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Try signing up for the movers connection, with a new address in another country, and see what they tell you


What is movers connection?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am pretty sure that moving it to somewhere other than where you reside (a friend's house) would violate the TOS and would be a no-no discussion here.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

FCBarca said:


> What is movers connection?


Movers Connection is taking your current account to your new address. When you move notify DirecTV, pack up the receiver and remote and leave the dish behind. DirecTV will install a dish at your new address, hook up your receiver and give you some freebies for remaining a customer!


----------



## FCBarca (Apr 14, 2006)

Movers Connection would work in Suisse?...Can't imagine that can work


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I Think the point was to tell them "I am moving" and when they went into their spiel about movers connection you spring on them you are moving to Europe. When they say you can't take it to Europe you go into some speech about wanting to keep it but since you can't use it there you have to cancel, and then work on the ETF.

Pretty sure there was some sarcasm there.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

FCBarca said:


> Slingbox is an interesting option except I'd have to have the dish at someone else's home and then subject to their viewing...Shame


I think the poster meant that the DirecTV setup would be in your name and under your control. You can control recordings via the internet and maybe use the slingbox to watch them later. People using slingbox will know for sure.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

FCBarca said:


> It'll be a permanent move and to Suisse...I'll get plenty of football over there...Called in to get info on cancellation policies for moves and was told I'd be on the hook for $20/month for the remainder of the contract (remainder of 24 months)


Many companies will agree to waive the ETF provided you are relocating outside of their service area. I am not saying DirecTV is one ofthem but I have known quite a few people (as well as myself) who have had ETF's waived because of relocation outside of their service area. 
When it comes time to disconnect(not before), you may need to speak with someone higher up the food chance then a level 1 drone but provided you keep your cool and explain that you are not moving to a competitor and sadly DirecTV service is not available where you are moving, you might find them being more willing to waive it.


----------



## FCBarca (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, fluffybear...That's very helpful insight...I do want to pull the trigger on DirecTV but trying to weigh the cancellation fees issue...Cheers


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> I am pretty sure that moving it to somewhere other than where you reside (a friend's house) would violate the TOS and would be a no-no discussion here.


I am pretty sure that no one really cares.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't they waive the ETF if you move somewhere that has no LOS to their sat's? It seems somewhat ridiculous to let someone off the hook who moves across the hall (to a North-facing apartment) but insist on collecting ETF's from somebody moving to a foreign country.

If they really don't let you out of it, I'd start thinking about which of my friends lived in very satellite unfriendly residences...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

FCBarca said:


> Thanks, fluffybear...That's very helpful insight...I do want to pull the trigger on DirecTV but trying to weigh the cancellation fees issue...Cheers


You are not currently a DirecTV customer? 
How soon are you looking at possibly moving? If we are talking about only a few months then personally I would recommend skipping it. 
If we are talking a longer period (say something more close to a year) then I would suggest e-mailing DirecTV and ask them about if the ETF is waived in the event that you have to move somewhere where there is no ability to get a signal. I am suggesting e-mail as you will have something in writing and use that as ammunition if you need to get out of your ETF.

FYI, DirecTV's TOS uses the words "you may be charged an early cancelation fee" not "you will be charged an early cancelation fee" so there may be some wiggle room.


----------

